# Salt blocks



## suziquzi (Dec 11, 2010)

I have 2 pygmy goats (females) and neither of them use the salt blocks.  I have a regular salt and a goat block with berries and minerals mixed.  These are the first goats I have ever had


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2010)

Most people use the loose goat mineral. Put it out free choice. Goats don't always eat it and if they have never had it before, will take a while to get used to it. I would suggest getting a loose mineral for them because it is important that they eventually eat some mineral. Many people have not had success with the block and goats generally can't lick enough of it to get the proper amount of mineral. Good luck with your goats


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 11, 2010)

The loose minerals definitely work better for most goats. But if they are used to the blocks, it can be tricky to get them to switch. My senior does had never had anything but those molasses-laced, apple flavored blocks meant for horses before I got them, and were definitely showing signs of deficiencies, but they would not touch the loose mineral I use because it wasn't sweet and sugary. I have to hide their daily dose in their grain. They still try to sort it out of the feed and not eat it though. The younger goats that have never had an option other than the loose mineral eat it just fine.


----------



## suziquzi (Dec 11, 2010)

What were the signs of deficiencies?  One of my goats horns were chipping off in chunks but seems to be doing better. Thanks.


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 11, 2010)

Copper was the big one, we're pretty deficient here. Split "fish" tails (the hair splits at the end to look like a fish's tail), rough and sort of faded coats, especially on the black girls. My older girls also had thin coats, and were not holding weight well despite getting enough to eat, and had pale inner eyelids indicating anemia despite being dewormed. I switched them to a better mineral and it all cleared up nicely, except for one older doe who is still a poor doer, but I think that's just how she is. We also had one kid born with goofy crooked legs from lack of selenium last year, we increased that too so we'll see with this year's kids.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome!!  And I too, use loose minerals.  Thats what works for us with our goats.


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2010)

I have available to my herd loose minerals, a block and a mineral "rock".

It seems that at different life stages they prefer 1 over the other...at least that's my observation with my herd of pygmies.

Some of them won't touch the block though.  But I have one doe who won't touch the loose.  You gotta figure out what works for your herd.


----------

